# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  MakePrintable

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakePrintable is an automated 3D printing service that claims to be able to fix all of your 3D printing problems.  The service provides an easy to understand process that involves uploading design, designating your printer and filament, select your desired output (Gcode, STL or OBJ file format), and download your new file.  The types of problems that can be fixed include: solidity, transparency, hollowing, thickening, filling, speed, intersecting objects, flipped faces, non-manifold issues.  Powered by MXD3D, if the MakePrintable website's clear, slick, and user-friendly design is any indication, the 3D printing scene has just received an invaluable service that will fix problems and encourage experimentation -- since MakePrintable can support your efforts in an automated fashion. Check out more details: http://3dprint.com/30943/makeprintable-fix-problems/ ‎


Below is an image from MakePrintable; they'll fix non-manifold issues:

----------


## ssayer

I see no TOS. If I upload a file there, do I pass my rights on it to them?

----------


## Baha

> I see no TOS. If I upload a file there, do I pass my rights on it to them?


Hi,

This is Baha from MakePrintable team, you fully own the rights for your file as we don't plan to take rights or distribution rights of your model, hope this answers help.

----------


## curious aardvark

what's it cost ? 

I mean I haven't had ANY issues printing anything that was model related. So unlikely to be a customer - just curious.

----------


## faisal

> what's it cost ? 
> 
> I mean I haven't had ANY issues printing anything that was model related. So unlikely to be a customer - just curious.


Hi ,

This is faisal from MakePrintable team , we don't charge anything it's free but you may have to pay for advanced options

----------


## -willy-

How can you stay in business if your offering your services for free?  Everything has a cost and it must be paid.  There is overhead, workers wages, insurance, and a whole slew of other things.  No I dont see myself wanting to use your company either, but it is a interesting concept.

----------


## faisal

> How can you stay in business if your offering your services for free?  Everything has a cost and it must be paid.  There is overhead, workers wages, insurance, and a whole slew of other things.  No I dont see myself wanting to use your company either, but it is a interesting concept.


Hi , This is faisal from MakePrintable team as i mentioned above , some users may have to pay if they want  more options

----------


## Baha

> How can you stay in business if your offering your services for free?  Everything has a cost and it must be paid.  There is overhead, workers wages, insurance, and a whole slew of other things.  No I dont see myself wanting to use your company either, but it is a interesting concept.


Hi Willy, 

This is Baha from MakePrintable, I am a co-founder of the company and I totally understand your standing but our business model is based mostly on enterprises or intensive use, we will only charge after a certain amount of uses per month and for certain advanced fixes, this way we can promote our service by actually letting people use it and showing the value instead of wasting a lot of money on marketing. we are a business of course and we need to get revenues in order to sustain and this is why we want adoption and we only monetize on 5-10% of the users who are actually making living out of 3D printing such as businesses this way if you only want to fix for consumer printers or if you only do few fixes per month then you can enjoy the service for free and we will be able to sustain out of subscriptions and licensing to businesses using our services to reduce the cost on their end, this way everyone is a winner!

----------


## -willy-

Not trying to knock what you do.  Yet I have found where Repetier-Host thinks something is non manifold, Cura has no problem.  Yet I will keep you in mind for the future.  Who knows?

----------


## faisal

Hi Guys

MakePrintable is out for Beta testing  :Wink:  
we are waiting for feedback 

you can request an invitation to start Beta Testing @ www.makeprintable.com

----------


## Baha

Hi Everyone,

We are also introducing a new feature in MakePrintable that allows you from reversing GCode files to geometry which means that you can also retarget your GCode files to a different printer other than the one it was built for or edit it in your favorite design software. You can check my blog post about the latest updates in MakePrintable here and below is a video showing the GCode reverser in action:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

MXD3D's MakePrintable is ready to bring 3D designs to the printer,  offering streamlined, fast, efficient fixes to all 3D files. With many  designs available not "printer aware," the team behind MakePrintable  seeks to save time, money, and materials in ensuring files go from  screen to printer. The process takes mere minutes, finding and fixing  errors including wall thickness and other common issues. They launched  public beta during Inside 3D Printing Santa Clara. Read more details  about MakePrintable at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/102365/makeprintable-file-fixing/

----------


## MichaelMakdah

Hey Saayer, 
We updated our TOS, you will always retain your rights to your file.
We also have a secure feature that allows you to encrypt your file. 



> I see no TOS. If I upload a file there, do I pass my rights on it to them?

----------


## Christian

Hi Guys,
Just an FYI that you haven't set up your pointing for www.makeprintable.com, makeprintable.com works great but www.makeprintable.com is broken.
I'll check out your site if I have a print issue.

Cheers

Christian

----------


## MichaelMakdah

Hey Christian
Thanks for letting us know, well point it in the right direction.

We look forward to seeing your model and have our hungry algorithms repair it for you. 




> Hi Guys,
> Just an FYI that you haven't set up your pointing for www.makeprintable.com, makeprintable.com works great but www.makeprintable.com is broken.
> I'll check out your site if I have a print issue.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Christian

----------


## jg613

SelfCAD does exaclty what MakePrintable does through Magic Fix Function, but for free and unlimited downloads...

----------


## jg613

SelfCAD has a function called MAGIX FIX, turns any object to Manifold....why would I pay for this?

----------


## Tiger

Will it work with huge 3d scans about million tris? And which format is preferable obj or stl, As Artec Studio can export both.

----------

